# Dutch green herring



## LauraTraduce

I would appreciate any help to translate this term to Spanish: "Dutch green herring", which is a fish that is usually eaten raw in Holland.

I have seen this phrase, Dutch green herring, being translated simply as "arenque crudo", however this translation does not provide more specifics. I have no idea why it is called green, for example.
I am thinking on translating as "arenque holandés crudo". 

Thanks,
Laura


----------



## phantom2007

El arenque que se come crudo en holanda no es verde ni mucho menos; lo conozco bien porque es la primera cosa que me como cuando voy a Holanda. 

Pero efectivamente se llaman así multitud de restaurantes. Creo que la explicación es que se trata del arenque "fresco" que se pesca hacia Mayo y que podría provenir de los bancos de Groenlandia (_Green_land en Inglés)


----------



## LauraTraduce

Gracias por tu respuesta phantom2007, entonces definitivamente no incluiré lo de verde en la traducción.  Entonces, ¿estarías de acuerdo con la traducción de "arenque holandés crudo"? ¿O sería mejor utilizar "arenque crudo"? El término fresco indica que puede estar crudo o cocido, por eso preferiría usar la palabra crudo. ¿Sabes si se come en escabeche, en vinagre, salado o sin nada de preparación? Esto es importante pues de estar en escabeche, entonces agregaría esa palabra en la traducción: "arenque holandés en escabeche".


----------



## phantom2007

He visto lo de arenque verde en algunas páginas de la WEB. Pero no sé si por ese o porque se llame así la especie. No he podido saberlo. Yo no lo quitaría,por algo está e el original.

Lo de "holandés" no lo entiendo, puede tratarse del origen de un producto comercial? Porque el arenque no es holandés, lógicamente es un pez salvaje que lo pescan los holandeses entre otros países.

En holanda es muy popular y se come en casi todas las formas. Pero en Holanda y en Escandinavia existe la tradición de comerlo crudo, ya sea cortado en trozos (Amsterdam) o entero, tomándolo de la cola y metiéndolo en la boca desde arriba poco a poco. Pero también se prepara con salsas diversas (no sé si exactamente en escabeche) en  el original no dice crudo y no debieras suponerlo, en mi opinión. 

El problema con el escabeche es que no estoy seguro se le llame igual en México que en España a esta forma de preparación. Pero si no dice en "escabeche" en el original (que no lo dice)  no debieras ponerlo, porque cuando dice crudo porque se come en muchas formas diversas, aparte de crudo. Si viene envasado suele venir en un líquido agridulce o directamente en salsas de mostaza, crema y otras, en estos casos está cocido. 

La traducción que propongo es" Arenque verde Holandés. Si suena muy raro, porque de color verde la verdad que no es, pon solo "Arenque Holandés". Con algún riesgo adicional, "Arenque al estilo holandés".


----------



## LauraTraduce

Te agradezco mucho, phantom2007. Después de leer tu escrito, me parece que traduciré así:  "arenque crudo al estilo holandés (en inglés: Dutch green herring)" aunque no me quedo muy contenta de dejar el paréntesis. Insisto en lo de crudo, aunque no esté en el original, pues sabemos que generalmente se come crudo y debido a que el escrito que estoy traduciendo habla sobre los parásitos que pueden encontrarse en pescados y mariscos crudos. Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## phantom2007

Si habla de los parásitos, sobre todo del Anasaki, está claro que debe referirse a los pescados crudos (No así si son otros parásitos):


----------



## LauraTraduce

Así es, es a cerca del _Anisakis simplex_. Quizás debí haber empezado por ahí. Gracias.


----------



## k-in-sc

Dutch green herring is lightly pickled.


----------



## phantom2007

Oh so! but is it still raw?


----------



## k-in-sc

It's raw in the same sense that ceviche and gravlax are raw. They're not exposed to heat, but they're not in their natural state either. Ceviche is coagulated with the acid of citrus fruit, gravlax is lightly smoked and Dutch green herring is pickled with ... dunno what.


----------



## phantom2007

So it is not the same as raw herring. The one I know is taken from the freezer boxes (a mandatory process because of Anasakis danger), cleaned sometimes in front of you ...and you eat from the front part to the tail. Of course many times it is already clean and the vendors just cut it in pieces in front of you. But no sauce or pickles or nothing is addded to it. Just some onion, but accompanying the fish.

I suggest then, not to include the word "raw" in the translation


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, you're the expert. I did see these references to it (sometimes) being lightly salted, though:

*Preelaboración y conservación culinarias - Page 36 - Google Books Result*

books.google.com/books?isbn=8492791594
Vértice - 2009 - Business & Economics
*...* ligera con 16% en el arenque “matjes” holandés, y muy ligera de un 6% en el _arenque “verde_” holandés cuya concentración de sal es muy baja para destruir *...

**Zoonosis y enfermedades transmisibles comunes al hombre y a los ... - Page 244 - Google Books Result*

books.google.com/books?isbn=9275319936
Pedro N Acha, Boris Szyfres - 2003 - Medical
En los Países Bajos la presentación de la enfermedad se debe a la costumbre de consumir arenque crudo o ligeramente salado —“_arenque verde_”—. Si bien *...*


----------



## LauraTraduce

Gracias por los enlaces, k-in-sc. Entonces sí se usa la palabra verde, como había indicado phantom2007. Quizás tengas razón en no usar la palabra crudo. Ahora estoy gravitando hacia "arenque verde estilo holandés" aunque no esté verde. Saludos.


----------



## k-in-sc

You might want to put "verde" or "arenque verde" in quotes, like they did in the books above.


----------



## LauraTraduce

Exactly, I left "verde" in quotes. Thanks.


----------

